# Giboyeux



## MonsieurAquilone

Comment peut-on dire ce mot en italien?


----------



## 1234plet

I really don't know, because I don't think the word excists in English. 
Hmm, try asking in the Italian-English forum anyway.


----------



## Whodunit

Does this help?


----------



## OCCASVS

Whodunit said:


> Does this help?


J'ai cherché ce mot dans mon dictionnaire de la langue française, et cette translation est exacte (ma langue maternelle est l'italien)


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Alors, merci bien tout le monde pour votre aide, la traduction semble juste.


----------

